# Night-time falls...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mid-night....dark shots make the dirt go away,lol....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
Nice photos, the layout is looking good. You have done a nice job with the lights, thanks for sharing.

I like the previous post with your steam engines also. I think you need a wider table for 
those 4-8-4's, LOL

Aflyer


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Amazing!! Before joining this forum, I had no idea so many people had such wonderful collections and layouts of these timeless toy trains. 
I'm still waiting on pins and needles to get my one engine back from Doug and run my All Aboard set, LOL. If it didn't have sentimental value, I would have just bought another one.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope you get it back soon.
I have been looking at those all aboard panels lately, I am thinking I might want some, but can't figure out what to do with it LOL. 

The other layout already fills the bonus room, and isn't even close to being done. I need to Focus Focus.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mario760 said:


> Amazing!! Before joining this forum, I had no idea so many people had such wonderful collections and layouts of these timeless toy trains.
> I'm still waiting on pins and needles to get my one engine back from Doug and run my All Aboard set, LOL. If it didn't have sentimental value, I would have just bought another one.


My layout is dusty and dirty, and a lot of the things I have on it don't make any sense,lol.. But it's mine, and I like it...The problem starts when I have 3 flyers smoking around the layout, and I'll add a MTH O gauge loco to the mix, and then the hole house fills up with smoke... I love the MTH smoke units.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> My layout is dusty and dirty, and a lot of the things I have on it don't make any sense,lol.. But it's mine, and I like it...The problem starts when I have 3 flyers smoking around the layout, and I'll add a MTH O gauge loco to the mix, and then the hole house fills up with smoke... I love the MTH smoke units.


flyernut,
I think the addition of the airplanes is actually pretty cool, what are they?? It almost looks like a P38 in the upper left corner, or not, I can't really make out the whole shape of it.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> flyernut,
> I think the addition of the airplanes is actually pretty cool, what are they?? It almost looks like a P38 in the upper left corner, or not, I can't really make out the whole shape of it.
> 
> Aflyer


One is a B-26 Marauder, the other is a B-25 Mitchell.They been 'flying" now for 2 years, and I still got around to decaling them!! If you look closely, there's a P-39 Lighting in a sharp bank. It's a apiece of trench art my late uncle made while stationed on Mindanoa during WWII. It's made of all brass, .30 cal, .50 cal., and the base is a 105mm howitzer shell.


----------



## Tallaman (Oct 23, 2012)

Great pics Flyernut. i love to see a good AF layout and you have done a nice job.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, You have a very nice American flyer layout with Christmas lights on it looks very cool. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

